

Everything I Know About Tennis I Learned from Cow Paths - mcknz
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/07/everything_i_kn_4.html

======
albemuth
Not sure about the patterns being deader now than in the 80's, the ball-boy's'
patches appear as dead as the baseline so either it's the courts (or number of
games per court) that have changed, or his hypothesis needs to explain that as
well.

~~~
TGJ
If you look in the center of the court you will notice the wear patterns. He
explains that in the 80's there were more players rushing the net and relying
on agility vs. raw power from the baseline.

~~~
johnl
The grass patterns say technology is changing the game. Same with Golf
(distance) and Basketball (height). Haven't seen it in football or baseball
though.

~~~
aralib
Technology is making people taller?

------
matthew-wegner
I guess the interesting question is: How are the Cow Paths on your
website/product/technology/industry/etc changing? And why?

